# Neu im Handel: Blood Bowl, Overlord 2, Tour de France 2009 [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neu im Handel: Blood Bowl, Overlord 2, Tour de France 2009 [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neu im Handel: Blood Bowl, Overlord 2, Tour de France 2009 [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. Juni 2009)

Overlord 2 erinnert mich doch stark an Warcraft (Wow). Ob die Games so der Renner sind wird sich noch zeigen müssen.Ich für meinen teil könnte mich höchstens ein bissel für Overlord 2 interressieren,dann hat der Preis aber auch noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juni 2009)

Zu Overlord 2 wollen wir online noch etwas mehr machen.


----------

